# 1 more cory!!!



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

hey guys,
i was just wondering, i have a 10 gallon tank with 2 albino cory aeneus, 1 bronze cory, 3 neon tetras, 2 scissortail rasbora and 2 silvertip tetras. I think im packed, but my freind bought me another small cory for my tank. Do you think that is too many fish for my 10 gallon.


jonathan.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Any more fish and you might be pushing it, but if the water parameters are of an axeptable level and your fish seem healthy then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Considering that fish you already have, might grow a little...I'd hold off. Buy another 10 gallon and get a few MORE fish. It's better to expand, then to overcrowd :wink:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Yep, consider of buing a new tank. Corys prefer to be kept in groups of six or more.
Your other fish could also want a buddy or two..


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Osteoporoosi has a good point. With another, bigger tank you can provide your fishes with the company they need. (and the space)


----------

